# feito



## AryDM

Nesta frase "Mesmo que, por defeito como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, êsse  figurava rindo feito pessoa" a palavra "feito" tem o significado de "como"? E há algumas caracteristicas particular de *portugu**ês do Brasil* na frase?


----------



## olivinha

AryDM said:


> Nesta frase "Mesmo que, por defeito como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, êsse figurava rindo feito pessoa" a palavra "feito" tem o significado de "como"? E há algumas caracteristicas particular de *portugu**ês do Brasil* na frase?


 
Oi, AryDM.
Isso mesmo, _feito_ = _como_. Veja que segundo o Aurélio esta conjunção é um brasileirismo.
_Feito_
Conj.  10.  Bras.  Como; tal qual; que nem: O menino berrava feito bezerro desmamado.
O


----------



## spielenschach

AryDM said:


> Nesta frase "Mesmo que, por defeito como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, êsse figurava rindo feito pessoa" a palavra "feito" tem o significado de "como"? E há algumas caracteristicas particular de *portugu**ês do Brasil* na frase ( Não)?


Para além de ‘como pessoa’ noto – lhe o significado ‘com importâcia; cheio de importância’.


----------



## Joca

AryDM said:


> Nesta frase "Mesmo que, por defeito como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, êsse figurava rindo feito pessoa" a palavra "feito" tem o significado de "como"? E há algumas caracteristicas particular de *portugu**ês do Brasil* na frase?


 
Sim, "feito" aqui significa "como".

Quanto às características brasileiras da frase, é difícil dizer. Seria preciso ter mais contexto. Intuitivamente, diria que sim, mas... Será trecho de algum poema?

Outro ponto: a frase me parece mal construída gramaticalmente. Não sei, mas penso que seria mais correto dizer: "Mesmo que, defeituoso como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, esse figurasse rindo feito pessoa."

JC


----------



## AryDM

Joca said:


> Sim, "feito" aqui significa "como".
> 
> Quanto às características brasileiras da frase, é difícil dizer. Seria preciso ter mais contexto. Intuitivamente, diria que sim, mas... Será trecho de algum poema?
> 
> Outro ponto: a frase me parece mal construída gramaticalmente. Não sei, mas penso que seria mais correto dizer: "Mesmo que, defeituoso como nasceu, arrebitado de beiços, esse figurasse rindo feito pessoa."
> 
> JC



A frase é do "Grande sertão" de Guimarães Rosa...


----------



## Outsider

AryDM said:


> E há alguma característica particular do *portugu**ês do Brasil* na frase?


Sim, o uso de "feito" no sentido de "como" é exclusivamente brasileiro.


----------



## spielenschach

Sim mas em português faz sentido em linguagem coloquial. Portanto só com mais contexto se poderá distinguir.


----------



## MOC

spielenschach said:


> Sim mas em português faz sentido em linguagem coloquial. Portanto só com mais contexto se poderá distinguir.



Isso será regional então, porque eu nunca ouvi em Portugal dizer-se feito neste tipo de construção. Ouvi muitas vezes sim, mas sempre em português do Brasil.

Já ouvi feito ser usado em Portugal com um sentido semelhante mas nunca neste tipo de construção.


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Em Português do Brasil, coloquial, diz-se _feito_ com o sentido de _como_.

Acho que é uma simplificação, uma forma sincopada: "feito à maneira de", seria a expressão completa. Ou talvez "feito à semelhança de". 

O sentido é o de dizer: _ser moldado da mesma maneira que_ tal coisa. Daí equivaler a _como_.

Tenho a impressão de que o uso corriqueiro determinou a simplificação na linguagem falada.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Isso será regional então, porque eu nunca ouvi em Portugal dizer-se feito neste tipo de construção. Ouvi muitas vezes sim, mas sempre em português do Brasil.
> 
> Já ouvi feito ser usado em Portugal com um sentido semelhante mas nunca neste tipo de construção.


Certo, não se zangue, eu estou - me a referir ao sentido na frase! Nunca em Portugal FEITO significaria como. Nada de confusões!


----------



## Alentugano

spielenschach said:


> Certo, não se zangue, eu estou - me a referir ao sentido na frase! *Nunca* em Portugal FEITO significaria como. Nada de confusões!


Olá,
Na minha opinião, *Nunca* parece-me um termo um pouco exagerado. Para se poder afirmar isso de forma tão categórica é necessário ter um conhecimento muito amplo e aprofundado de todos os falares regionais do nosso país.

_Exemplo:"andas aí feito parvo..."_ (Baixo Alentejo) = _"andas aí como se fosses um parvo..."_


----------



## spielenschach

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> Na minha opinião, *Nunca* parece-me um termo um pouco exagerado. Para se poder afirmar isso de forma tão categórica é necessário ter um conhecimento muito amplo e aprofundado de todos os falares regionais do nosso país.
> 
> _Exemplo:"andas aí feito parvo..."_ (Baixo Alentejo) = _"andas aí como se fosses um parvo..."_


Mas é exactamente isso que eu quis dizer na minha primeira afirmação. Essa é uma frase banal em Portugal. O significado será precisamente esse, ou ‘pareces parvo’; comportas – te como um parvo. É isso exactamente!
Parece que estamos de acordo


----------



## MOC

spielenschach said:


> Certo, não se zangue, eu estou - me a referir ao sentido na frase! Nunca em Portugal FEITO significaria como. Nada de confusões!



Eu não me zanguei. 

Estava só a dizer que associo sempre esse uso de "feito" ao Brasil. 
Mas agora que vejo o comentário do Alentugano, realmente aquela frase não me soa tão estranha como isso. Talvez em certas situações particulares, se use o feito com um sentido semelhante então.


----------



## Tomby

Eu traduziria a frase exposta pela Olivinha "O menino berrava feito bezerro desmamado" para espanhol "_El niño chillaba hecho un becerro destetado_" mas penso que ficaria melhor assim: "_El niño chillaba como un becerro destetado_". 
Acho que em estes contextos, "feito" e "como" têm significados similares.
TT.


----------



## Odinh

Outro brasileirismo para 'como' é o também muito usado 'que nem'.


----------



## faranji

Odinh said:


> Outro brasileirismo para 'como' é o também muito usado 'que nem'.


 
Às vezes pronunciado 'qui nem'  Aproveitando a horrível ressaca são-joanina...

_Saudade assim faz roer_

_E amarga *qui nem* jiló_


----------



## Alandria

faranji said:


> Às vezes pronunciado 'qui nem'  Aproveitando a horrível ressaca são-joanina...
> 
> _Saudade assim faz roer_
> 
> _E amarga *qui nem* jiló_



"que" átono tem sempre som de "qui".
"Quê" (tônico) é que tem som de "quê" mesmo.


----------

